# Goathiker



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Goathiker had to be rushed to the hospital this afternoon with a severe case of Appendicitis. She is going in for surgery now and hopefully will have a speedy recovery. I will try and keep everybody updated as much as I can.


----------



## MilkandMeatgoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Will say a prayer


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh no! Get well, Goathiker!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I will let everyone know when she is out of surgery.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! Please keep us updated. We're sending all our well wishes from Hawaii.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  thank you for letting us all know! Prayers to both of you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm out of recovery and semi coherent.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

@goathiker (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Yay Goathiker. Feel better soon. Take it easy on yourself. 
Thanks Intrepid Dreamer.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad you are through the painful part, mostly. Be careful, follow Dr. orders. Prayers for you and a speedy recovery!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Hugs and prayers for you! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Speedy recovery @goathiker - my family wishes you the best!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto on the speedy recovery! Don't vacuum when you get home! (Not kidding). It uses too many muscles and will tear out stitches!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

The doctors are allowing her to start getting up to walk around again.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

okay - keep us posted and let her see the go-tees it may help relax her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for goathiker, yes take it easy!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Her blood pressure has stabilized and they are waiting for her white blood cell count to drop to normal


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope she can go home quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, hope you recover soon.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, they let me out. 
I think they missed a good opportunity I mean when they couldn't get my blood pressure up they could have just shown me an estimated bill. I bet it would have shot right up there lol. 
Just checking out my critters and home. I'll tell you all about it soon. There are some pretty funny parts, especially after they shot me up with morphine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks to intrepid dreamer for feeding and watering my little herd through the emergency.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I love you! You are one of the few people I know that can find “funny parts” and make jokes just coming out of a ER!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Your welcome Goathiker. I was glad to help


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you've never had morphine, I'll warn you, it's about like being kicked by a mule when it gets to your head. DH had to grab me to keep me from falling off the exam chair. 
Then your mouth starts saying things you didn't give it permission to say. 
The doctor was sitting with me asking questions about whether I've had a hysterectomy and other sordid details... I helpfully suggested that she should never piss off her day care provider. 
I wonder if she even has kids lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

By the time the young man was taking me down for all C- scan I was pretty coherent but then came the contrasting fluid. That is actually a pretty cool experience. It was like getting a hug from a small super warm being from the inside. You can feel the heat going through your whole body and around every organ. When it gets to your bladder it literally feels like you just peed yourself, the heat, the relaxing muscles, everything except real pee.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The coolest part was that this super warm part of it circled around where I hurt and felt so good. It was a neat little respite from the pain.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, time for another nap.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really interesting about the contrast fluid. Believe me, the morphine was better then fentenal. My dad was very agitated and anxious. He even told us he was moved to a closet to sleep overnight.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad you got help fast! Feel better soon!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hate morphine! I never had the cool things go on for me all I wanted to do was scratch the skin off my body! I now just lie and say I’m allergic to it lol 
You take lots of naps and just relax! I’m sure I am not alone when I say I would be lost without you :hugs:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I woke up for a couple minutes when they were leaving me in the recovery room. Whoever brought me tells the nurse that I've got 4 rat bites. I'm laying there trying to remember being bitten by rats worried about what they must think of me with my dirty barn clothes and rat bites! 
The nurse looks under the blanket and says oh, there's only 3 I thought she said 4 rat bites... They were talking about the little cuts from the laparoscopy lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Haha too funny


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Hope you’re healing quickly!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> By the time the young man was taking me down for all C- scan I was pretty coherent but then came the contrasting fluid. That is actually a pretty cool experience. It was like getting a hug from a small super warm being from the inside. You can feel the heat going through your whole body and around every organ. When it gets to your bladder it literally feels like you just peed yourself, the heat, the relaxing muscles, everything except real pee.


I'm glad to hear that you are doing well!

I remember having contrast when I was a kid, and I hated, hated, hated that warm feeling. The Drs. were concerned about me getting scared of the CT machine, but I didn't mind it-it was knowing I was going to get that feeling again that made me dread those scans.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I woke up for a couple minutes when they were leaving me in the recovery room. Whoever brought me tells the nurse that I've got 4 rat bites. I'm laying there trying to remember being bitten by rats worried about what they must think of me with my dirty barn clothes and rat bites!
> The nurse looks under the blanket and says oh, there's only 3 I thought she said 4 rat bites... They were talking about the little cuts from the laparoscopy lol


Lol I probably would have freaked out over rats biting me lol "what the heck to you mean rat bites!" Or I would have just told them no the goats bruise me I don't have rats


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Goathiker, I took some pictures of your girls you have over here for a meet and greet with my buck.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

and yes, I included a picture of Zander because he is handsome and spoiled rotten.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:
Glad you are doing OK.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Teddy's tail looks like a palm tree lol


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I didn't notice that :haha:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, one must stay busy while they can't do goat chores don't they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh. Too cute! Those are charges that would be easy to care for.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Those are adorable. What kind are they?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They're Amerucanas, fluffy faces lol


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I like those. They are suppose to be really friendly also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One happily ensconced under the broody hen. I'll stick 3 under her and hand raise the 2 with the fluffiest faces.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

That will make your broody hen happy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her belief that ping pong balls turn to chicks stopped at two lol. 
I'll keep these 3.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, at least she liked 2


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. At least she likes 2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are adorable! Goathiker I am so glad you are okay! How very scary!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you're recovering, goathiker!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Im up to my rear end in chickens right now..leghorns bantams and new hampshires


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Australorps hen with her hatched single and two Ameraucana fosters.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Now I want to get some chicks.


----------

